# tortoise personality?



## ceci3692 (Mar 21, 2012)

Many people I have talked to seem to think that tortoises don't have individual personalities? I just want to know what everyone thinks. Does your tortoise or reptile have personality traits of their own? Details are good  thanks guys!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Ceci:

Scroll down to the bottom of this thread and you'll see 5 related threads about personality in tortoises. I think your questions will be answered if you read those threads.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 21, 2012)

Tortoises do have their own personality. With my tortoise when i let him outside and i sit on my laptop, he sees me not paying attention he will come and sit on my computer and stare at me. It's really funny, he loves to be the center of attention.


----------



## HonuFonu23 (Mar 22, 2012)

I think mine has quite the "independent" personality. I'll feed him some stuff and then I'll try to help him and he simply turns around and walks off. I'll back off and he'll come right back. He moves quite fast as well.. and doesn't wanna be bothered when he's in the zone while walking around the yard. Sometimes he'll follow me around the yard and sometimes he won't. Lol. I think he's a "scorpio" like me. We're picky and sometimes testy but lovable. Ha ha.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 22, 2012)

Ours do!


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Mar 22, 2012)

My tortoise has one hell of a personality, even my hubby will agree. Just yesterday my hubby fed Ted some squash, and Ted absolutely loves squash, i usually give it to him in bigger pieces and let him munch on it and play with it. Hubby chopped it up in bite size pieces for him and Ted walked over to his food bowl and looked at his food, looked back at us and back at the food, ate everything BUT the squash, and when he was finished he threw his substrate onto the squash and stomped all over it. Hubby says that is his way of telling us that he isnt a baby anymore, and he can handle 'big food' now.

On another occasion, i was feeding him strawberries, and spoiling him a little bit, i know. When i didnt feed him strawberries the next day, he just looked at his food and went back in his house, he didnt touch it. When i went back in there later to give him fresh food, hoping he would eat some of that, he looked at it and drug it all out of his bowl and stomped all over it in his substrate, then went back in his house.

Every tortoise is different, and if you pay close attention to them (like you should anyways!) you will find out that EVERY tortoise has their own personality! and some of them are hilarious.


----------



## ceci3692 (Mar 22, 2012)

hahaa so funny! this sounds a little like my tortoise. sometimes I worry he doesnt like me because he doesnt like to be bother either but then he does something loving and i know he does  

maybe he's shy like me.. we're just getting to know each other


----------



## ceci3692 (Mar 22, 2012)

your tortoise sounds like he knows EXACTLY what he wants haha what a cutie!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 22, 2012)

They 100% have their own personalities. I've raised them for years and each tortoise will have his or her favorite foods, sleeping spots, manurisms, etc.


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a Hermanns tortoise who is just under 2 pounds and he thinks he's a large tortoise. I let him out to roam the yard occasionally and he will chase down my almost 50 pound sulcata and bite at his leg spurs. I am just happy my sulcata is a gentle guy, he just looks at him and keeps on his way.


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Mar 22, 2012)

ceci3692 said:


> your tortoise sounds like he knows EXACTLY what he wants haha what a cutie!




Oh.. he knows EXACTLY what he is doing LOL he is adorable and we love him so much <3 =]


----------

